# Plastisol Transfer Quote



## bigtyme805 (Jun 26, 2008)

Looking to get a quote for Plastisol Transfers. One color on 8 1/2 x 11 paper. Want to start off with approximately 50 of the same design. I plan on transferring to Dark T-Shirts.

I have never done these and I want to see how they turn out. I currently only do Light colors. Could turn out to be big business for someone. 

Customers have requested dark color t-shirts from me and I am not ready to purchase the Roland cutter until I can see how these work out.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Are you asking for advice on where to go? http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-crossover-diary-heat-press-newbie/t13454.html or is this a request for service.

If a service request, you may want to ask mod to move to Classifieds section.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

I have used *F&M* and would recommend them for what you describe. But the following all sell fifty one color transfers for under $80.

*Howard* (83 standard colors)
*First Edition*
*Dowling *(has film and screen surcharges but is still reasonably priced)
*Silver Mountain*


----------



## bigtyme805 (Jun 26, 2008)

Thanks WORMIL. Exactly what I was looking for.


----------



## GHEENEE1 (Jan 8, 2007)

Rick, do you use the spot color transfers or the freedom transfers from F & M?
thanks, Mike


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

Ace transfers at $1.45 each.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

GHEENEE1 said:


> Rick, do you use the spot color transfers or the freedom transfers from F & M?
> thanks, Mike


I use the spot color, fashion formula. 

I haven't needed full color transfers yet but I haven't found any that I really like either. Freedoms have a heavy hand but most other company's are very rubbery (digital transfers for lights excepted).


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

MotoskinGraphix said:


> Ace transfers at $1.45 each.


Actually he could use their youth size at $1.30 each. But I never recommend companies that charge extra for ganging. Howard is about the same price and has twice as many standard colors, F&M is much cheaper; I just don't see supporting companies that charge for doing nothing.


----------



## brentonchad (Aug 24, 2007)

Not sure about Howard or F&M - but First Edition charges .20 extra for cold peel or 1/2 the charge if you double print hot peel - which you have to for dark shirts. 

Ace isn't the only one out there with "extra charges".


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

brentonchad said:


> Not sure about Howard or F&M - but First Edition charges .20 extra for cold peel or 1/2 the charge if you double print hot peel - which you have to for dark shirts.


Neither have different charges for lights and darks, KE Motorgraphics does I believe. F&M doesn't advertise their fashion formula as being opaque on darks but it is. In FE case I can kind of understand just because they were so cheap for so long but they've raised their pricing now and they are no longer the cheapest. Also it's another reason why I never used FE. At least you're getting something (extra ink) for the charge. You get nothing for the gang surcharges.

What kind of annoys me is that there are several people who actively promote Ace on this forum but are never upfront about the additional charges. It really takes advantage of less experienced print buyers.



brentonchad said:


> Ace isn't the only one out there with "extra charges".


Where did I say they were?

Ace, QuickTrans, Semo & Transfer Express all penalize you for ganging images.

Now, Howard does charge extra if you have them alter your artwork for ganging but at least you can avoid the fee by ganging your own artwork.


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

I think FE charges extra for ganging images...well they tried to charge me but I said no.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

If they do, they don't advertise it. First Edition updated their web page and pricing btw, web page looks nice.


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

No they didnt advertise it but tried to up charge me a gang price. I didnt like the cold peel white opaques anyway so I wont go that way again. I just told them to consider the art as a single design and print away.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

Was this recently?


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

No...it was about two years ago. Simple front design with two lines of text for sleeves.


----------

